# Ratings not updated



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Does anyone have same problem? I did about 30 trips without change to ratings count.


----------



## noel rosas (Jul 19, 2016)

I noticed that too, it has been 3 days and I also noticed my 5 star ratings were reduced instead of increasing!


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

My number of rated trips has remained constant for the past 3 days, but my rating is going down. The number of 5 star trips has changed several times, going up and down.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber knows about this. Same thing is happening to me. After 8 emails and several canned responses, I finally got a real human reply to this issue. They are aware that it is a bug in the system since the last app update, and will be rolling out a new "fix" soon.


----------



## Moustafa Atef (Aug 24, 2016)

new update just released and problem still exist so what now !! making more trips will decrease ur 5 star rated trips i think we should stop for 1 day so uber listen to us


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I was wondering the same. It's like it's only taking 4 stars or less to register wth.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Good to know I'm not alone. My rating has also been doing weird things first I think my number of 5 stars went up, then went down, but # of rated trips staying the same. Contacted uber and they seem to say it's a problem with the system.


----------



## lancengym (Aug 22, 2016)

Moustafa Atef said:


> new update just released and problem still exist so what now !! making more trips will decrease ur 5 star rated trips i think we should stop for 1 day so uber listen to us


Can the world of Uber drivers really band together and stop driving for a day?

I doubt it...

<Let the Lemmings complain... there's nothing they can do about it anyway...>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber has screwed everything up.

Yet we should trust them.


----------



## ChillinMichelle (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh i feel better. The same thing has been hsppening to me! Its freaking me out a little. Its just wrong!!!


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> Does anyone have same problem? I did about 30 trips without change to ratings count.


I did 13 trips and not been rated ,got instead -2 5 stars


----------



## Moustafa Atef (Aug 24, 2016)

finally i got answer from uber !









he says it affect only my numbers on app but rating syill increase on system how can we test it !


----------



## Moustafa Atef (Aug 24, 2016)

stephan said:


> I did 13 trips and not been rated ,got instead -2 5 stars


thats what i said more trips means losing more 5 star trips


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ratings updated last night. Was stuck at 56 rated trips thrn suddenly was at 97.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ratings updated last night. Was stuck at 56 rated trips thrn suddenly was at 97.


Same here... mine jumped from 561 to 681 instantly. Luckily my overall rating didn't get hurt much. Went from a 4.86 up to a 4.88 back to a 4.87. Hmm.


----------

